# Xray-Can anyone think



## Sephardic (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone think of a Dx code for Low lung Volumes. I see it quite often on my chest xrays. I know what it means but not really sure what code to put it under? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I dont think there is specific code for low lung volume... 

We can use 793.1


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 9, 2009)

wat abt code 786.00 or 786.09 [respiratory abnormality ] since the lung volumes are related to difference in inhalation and exhalation that is repiration.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont think it will be 786.00 or 786.09, it is just abnormal finding of x-ray and also it is just a x-ray not an pft.


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 11, 2009)

gervais said:


> Can anyone think of a Dx code for Low lung Volumes. I see it quite often on my chest xrays. I know what it means but not really sure what code to put it under? Thanks in advance.



Is this listed as the indication for the xray or as a finding? 

If as a finding, I would use 793.1

If as indication for the xray, I would use 786.00 or 794.2 if a pf test was performed and this lead to the xray.

I hope this helps.


----------



## slrollings (Jun 11, 2009)

I would use 794.2, nonspecific abnormal results of function studies, pulmonary.


----------



## mcarrillo (Jun 18, 2009)

I think whether it is an indication or a finding, it is what it is, and as coders & per ICD-9, you should code to the highest specificity. But of course, us coders often disagree on iterpretation/definition of a diagnosis. Low lung volume though is pretty specific in relation to the respiratory aspect of the lungs. I personally would code the 786.00.


----------

